
American Gods - lint_roller
http://thereformedbroker.com/2017/05/16/american-gods/
======
pwinnski
The biggest problem I have with acknowledging anything other than a random
correlation here is that I don't think respect for government was an any kind
of all-time high in 2008 during the economic recession.

If the 'American Gods' thesis is true, shouldn't I expect to see respect for
government go up when respect for companies declines, as well as vice versa?

